# '64 Impala Length and Width



## SixFourClownin

OK, Im making an offer on a house tomorrow and I need to know if my Impala will fit in the garage, please if you know the length and width of a '64 Impala (Bumper to Bumper and Door Handle to Door Handle) please post it up.

My car is somewhere where I cant measure or I would myself, lol.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

210 inches long by 80 wide


----------



## Foompla

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Mar 5 2006, 11:54 PM~4982905
> *210 inches long by 80 wide
> *


what number are you on?


----------



## Tuna_Sammich

> _Originally posted by Foompla_@Mar 5 2006, 10:04 PM~4982997
> *what number are you on?
> *


i'll never tell :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

go ahead add a few feet, incase you want to and conti kit :biggrin:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Mar 5 2006, 10:06 PM~4983236
> *go ahead add a few feet, incase you want to and conti kit  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Foompla

if your not sure whether or not its big enough... its not big enough


----------



## SixFourClownin

LOL, Thanks Dan, I knew I could count on you homie!


----------



## pink63impala

I KEEP MINE IN A 10X20 AND THERES EXTRA ROOM AROUND IT


----------

